# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [f-leb] Nouveau responsable correction

## Lana.Bauer

Chers membres du Club, 


J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que nous avons dsormais un nouveau responsable Corrections.

Merci d'acceuillier : Fabien aka F-leb  ::ccool:: 

Souhaitons lui la bienvenue dans la rdaction du Club.

----------

